# Martial Arts Research Institute Demo 2008!



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 13, 2008)

Demo

[yt]y0H4fITNolU&eurl=[/yt]

[yt]ClWC0jegjN4&eurl=[/yt]

MARI Philippines tour.

[yt]Ias8zCOAosU&NR=1[/yt]


----------



## stickarts (Sep 13, 2008)

Very interesting! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 13, 2008)

Cool Stuff!

(yeah I'm watching videos.  I'm at my mom in laws house.)


----------



## arnisador (Sep 13, 2008)

Neat!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 14, 2008)

enjoyable watching


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 14, 2008)

Cool, isn't the Martial Arts Research Institute the school Carol Kaur has mentioned before?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 14, 2008)

Guro Harold said:


> Cool, isn't the Martial Arts Research Institute the school Carol Kaur has mentioned before?



Yes Harold I believe she used to train there.  Not sure now as I know she is busy with school.


----------



## savagek (Sep 14, 2008)

Hello all, 

Mike and May Williams and all the folks at MARI are top shelf Martial Artist and good people. 

Ken Savage 
www.winmartialarts.com


----------

